# [parzialmente risolto]problema con grub

## crisandbea

salve a tutti ho appena installato la gentoo,  ma sono bloccato con grub :/

"L'errore che ricevo è "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"

Ho trovato questo link che spiegava il possibile problema:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap12

eseguo

Codice:

cp /proc/mounts  /etc/mtab

il problema persiste.

le mie partizioni sono così organizzate: 

hda1 ntfs

hda5 ntfs

hda3 swap

hda4 root

come posso risolvere il problema,?????? senza creare la partizione di boot????????     

nb:comunque ho provato a configurare il grub anche manualmente , ma quando riavvio non vedo nulla e mi parte in automatico gentoo visto ke è di default lui, e non winzozz, come posso far apparire la schermata con il sistema da far partire????   grazie a tuttiLast edited by crisandbea on Tue Oct 25, 2005 9:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come posso risolvere il problema,?????? senza creare la partizione di boot????????     
> 
> 

 

Quntomeno dovresti dirci qual'è la partizione di boot che hai creato (nella tua lista non compare) e quali sono le parti essenziali della configurazione di grub che, a tuo parere, è corretta, ma non funziona.

Controlla inoltre il file /etc/fstab, che non si sa mai.

O ancora: prova a caricare il kernel a mano:

1. Appena entrato in grub, pigia la lettera c .

2. Sei entrato in una shell semplificata. Usa help per avere una lista dei comandi.

3. digita: root(hdx,y), dove x è il numero sequenziale del tuo hard disk (secondo grub - nel tuo caso 0?) e y quello della partizione di boot (sempre per grub- che conta a partire da zero).

4. digita: kernel /<tasto tab per l'autocompletamento, fino a trovare il path del kernel> root=/dev/hda4 

5. digita: boot

In linea di principio, dovrebbe andare, o comunque darti informazioni sufficienti per capire l'errore.

----------

## Ic3M4n

non so se ho capito esattamente il problema... nel senso: tu grub l'hai installato ed in effetti lui ti avvia gentoo corretto? il problema è che non ti compare la schermata con la scelta dei sistemi operativi...

potrebbe essere un problema di timeout... prova ad inserire all'inizio del 

```
grub.conf timeout = 30
```

 o un numero di secondi che ti possa andare bene.

----------

## .:chrome:.

riporta tutti i parametri che hai passato a grub-install

per la cronaca, ieri uno ha chiesto più o meno la stessa cosa, ed il suo post è ancora visibile nella prima pagina. prova a guardare se le risposte che sono state date a lui possono risolvere il tuo problema.

e ricorda che:

 *linee guida del forum wrote:*   

> cercare prima di postare

 

altrimenti qui diventa un macello e nessuno capisci più niente

----------

## crisandbea

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non so se ho capito esattamente il problema... nel senso: tu grub l'hai installato ed in effetti lui ti avvia gentoo corretto? il problema è che non ti compare la schermata con la scelta dei sistemi operativi...
> 
> potrebbe essere un problema di timeout... prova ad inserire all'inizio del 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si hai capito benissimo, e proprio quello il problema, ma non dipende dai secondi perchè li ho già inseriti.   e che mi resta lo schermo nero in attesa che io facessi una selezione, ma non vedendo nulla scaduti i 20 secondi di timeout parte gentoo.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> riporta tutti i parametri che hai passato a grub-install
> 
> per la cronaca, ieri uno ha chiesto più o meno la stessa cosa, ed il suo post è ancora visibile nella prima pagina. prova a guardare se le risposte che sono state date a lui possono risolvere il tuo problema.
> 
> e ricorda che:
> ...

 

i parametri che ho passato a grub install sono quelli della guida,comunque il mio grub.conf è:

default 0

timeout 20

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.13-r3

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda4

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

poi ho fatto :

cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab

e dopo grub-install.

e mi dava il seguente errore:

"Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"  .    guardando sul forum dicevano di provare a configurarlo manualmente, e ci ho provato, facendo:

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

e riavvio il pc.

cosa sbaglio????

----------

## gamberetto

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.13-r3
> 
> root (hd0,3)
> ...

 

prova a sostituire 

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda4
```

 con 

```
kernel (hd0,3)/boot/kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda4
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

il file di configurazione sembra essere a posto...

però io mi riferivo ai parametri che hai dato a grub-install.

prova con 

```
grub-install /dev/hda --recheck
```

 tanto per cominciare

@gamberetto:

non cambia niente. se ha specificato la direttiva root, quell'aggiunta è superflua, e poi non si tratta di un errore al boot, se non ho capito male, ma in fase di installazione di grub

----------

## Ic3M4n

puoi sempre dall'ambiente dare un 

```
grub

root (hd0,3)

setup (hd0)

quit
```

)

reoricamente quello che hai dato tu è sbagliato.

----------

## Luca89

```
root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)
```

L'errore è proprio qui, in questo modo tu dici a grub usare come root (root di grub non quella del sistema) una partizione ntfs che sicuramente non conterrà i file necessari.

----------

## Bionicle

ricontrolla bene il file di grub.

mi sa che hai sbagliato ad indicare dove si trova l'immagine di sfondo.

 *Quote:*   

> splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

 

modificalo con:

 *Quote:*   

> splashimage=(hd0,3)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

 

dove (hd0,3) => paritizione di boot (nel tuo caso)

potrebbe essere uno degli errori che ti causa schermo nero.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> mi sa che hai sbagliato ad indicare dove si trova l'immagine di sfondo

 

che diavolo c'entra l'immagine di sfondo con l'errore iniziale?

e comunque quando i path sono sbagliati, grub risponde semplicemente "no such file or directory", e non "unable to found root device"

----------

## Bionicle

Anche vero, ma volevo solo segnalare anche questo possibile problema riferendomi a quanto detto da Ic3M4n.

 *Quote:*   

> non so se ho capito esattamente il problema... nel senso: tu grub l'hai installato ed in effetti lui ti avvia gentoo corretto? il problema è che non ti compare la schermata con la scelta dei sistemi operativi... 

 

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, per crisandbea, prova a seguire il consiglio di k.gothmog, riporto:

 *Quote:*   

> il file di configurazione sembra essere a posto... 
> 
> però io mi riferivo ai parametri che hai dato a grub-install. 
> 
> prova con
> ...

 

Tutto il resto per ora non influisce, influirà dopo il riavvio.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, per crisandbea, prova a seguire il consiglio di k.gothmog, riporto:
> 
>  *Quote:*   il file di configurazione sembra essere a posto... 
> 
> però io mi riferivo ai parametri che hai dato a grub-install. 
> ...

 

ho provato, il grub-install lo fa,o meglio non mi dà più l'errore di prima ma al riavvio, idem schermo nero e non vedo quali dei sistemi operativi scegliere.  

vi viene in mente qualcosa?

----------

## Manuelixm

Il tuo file grub.conf dovrebbe essere così:

```
default 0 

timeout 20 

splashimage=(hd0,3)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.13-r3 

root (hd0,3) 

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda4 

title=Windows XP 

rootnoverify (hd0,0) 

makeactive 

chainloader +1 

```

Fatto questo lancia:

```
cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab && grub-install /dev/hda
```

Fatto questo dovrebbe funzionare, a meno che il nome del kernel in /boot/ sia errato ma questo viene dopo e con grub in fase di boot puoi rimediare (temporaneamente). Tratto tutto dall'handbook.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ho provato, il grub-install lo fa,o meglio non mi dà più l'errore di prima ma al riavvio, idem schermo nero e non vedo quali dei sistemi operativi scegliere.  
> 
> vi viene in mente qualcosa?

 

capita che quando l'installazione di grub non viene fatta bene, lui tenti di andare a leggere un file di configurazione in una posizione sbagliata.

suppongo che con "schermo nero" tu voglia dire che ti viene mostrato il prompt di grub

a quel prompt digita, esattamente come sono nel tuo grub.conf, i comandi root, kernel, initrd completi di tutti i parametri. alla fine dai il comando boot e vedi se così parte o se restituisce un errore.

grub ha di bello che è in grado di leggere i vari file system, quindi è in grado di ricercare e completare i nomi dei file, ed eventualmente ti dice se il file che vuoi caricare non esiste.

per la cronaca, se il tuo problema è quello che penso io, puoi risolvere creando, all'interno di boot, un link simbolico a sé stessa:

```
cd /boot

ln -s . boot
```

----------

## crisandbea

allora provo a spiegarmi meglio,  per schermo nero intendo che quando riavvio il pc e dovrei scegliere se far partire gentoo  oppure windows, quella schermata non la vedo,ma vedo schermo nero, senza nessuna opzione.  se aspetto i 20 secondi di timeout che ho inserito per poi far partire il SO di default che è gentoo,gentoo non parte perchè mi dice errore 15,poichè non trova il file, e mi dà la possibilita di far partire winzozz,quindi potrei accedere al grub modificando qualcosa,ma non so cosa.  fatemi sapere cosa posso fare perchè nn c stò capendo più nulla.   ciao ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai un'immagina si sfondo per grub?

se è così eliminala, ed elimina anche tutte le definizioni dei colori

prova così

----------

## crisandbea

potresti spiegarmi meglio cosa fare, magari passo per passo?   grazie mille

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> potresti spiegarmi meglio cosa fare, magari passo per passo?   grazie mille

 

nel grub.conf hai delle direttive tipo color, splash, background, o simili?

se le hai eliminale

----------

## crisandbea

ho solo splashimage= .........   , la tolgo ?????

io cmq ho configurat il kernel con genkernel..  significa qualcosa ???

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ho solo splashimage= .........   , la tolgo ?????

 

è quello che ti sto dicendo. lo schermo nero può essere colpa sua

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> io cmq ho configurat il kernel con genkernel..  significa qualcosa ???

 

no, non vedo perché dovrebbe

----------

## crisandbea

come posso togliere splashimage,  se non riesco ad accedere alla console di gentoo?? posso solo vedere la shell di grub,ke non si vede nemmeno bene, ovvero quella minimale, c'è modo di toglierlo da li?

----------

## Luca89

Usa il livecd  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## crisandbea

scusami l'ignoranza, ma spiegami cosa fare dopo aver inserito il livecd

  grazie mille

----------

## .:chrome:.

se hai accesso alla shell puoi istruire grub per fare il boot.

guarda qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-394570.html

leggi il problema che ha questo qua. gli è sttao spiegato come gare il boot dalla consolle di grub. è quello che serve a te

----------

## crisandbea

nel link che mi hai dato k.gothmog non ho trovato la soluzione per me.  

sapresti aiutarmi a far ripartire il tutto dal live cd e modificare il grub.conf ????

grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

se hai accesso alla shell di grub non serve fare il boot da CD

alla shell devi passare le direttive root, kernel, e initrd così come sono nel grub.conf. in sostanza devi trascrivere quelle tre righe del grub.conf nella shell

alla fine scrivi boot, e il sistema parte.

correggi quello che non va in quelle direttive e poi metti le modifiche fatte in grub.conf

----------

## crisandbea

si peccato che la tastiera è in inglese,non si vede quasi nulla nello schermo quindi non riesco a leggere quello che scrivo,quindi se mi sapreste gentilmente indicare come ripristinare il tutto con il livecd ve ne sarei grato.   grazie a tutti

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao basta che ripercorri le fasi iniziali dell'installazione seguendo l'handbook, saltando ovviamente la parte relativa alla partizione e alla creazione dei FS. In poche parole devi fare il boot con il live, poi devi montare la partizione / in /mnt/gentoo

```
mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/gentoo 
```

fatto questo dai:

```
vim /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

ed infine segui l'handbook per configurare grub per genkernel:

 *Quote:*   

> Codice 4: grub.conf per utenti che hanno usato genkernel
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

come riportato a questo indirizzo.

Potrebbe non funzionare, non ho dimestichezza con genkernel, solitamente faccio tutto a mano, grossomodo è così.

----------

## crisandbea

come posso eliminare il kernel fatto con genkernel e rifarlo a mano????  

grazie in anticipo a tutti. ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

lo ricompili seguendo la guida e lo avvii senza initrd. cmq che centra con grub? nuovo problema - nuovo thread, nel caso ci si appoggia ad uno già aperto. se nopn ce ne sono... se ne apre uno nuovo.

----------

## crisandbea

il grub funge, ma sempreil solito problema che non vedo la schermata dove scegliere tra far partire gentoo o winzooz,  quindi volevo eliminare il kernel fatto con genkerl ke mi ha attivato un sacco di cose che non mi servono, e ricompilarlo da solo a mano.  e non sò come si fa a togliere quello già esistente fatto con genkernel.

----------

## Ic3M4n

editi il file /boot/grub/grub.conf e lo modifichi. segui l'handbook e segui "l'altra via"

----------

